# Yes, Yes, Yes... yet ANOTHER Xfree 4.3, ATI Radeon 9700 prob

## guiver

Hey All,

     I have been working on this for days to no avail. I have agp and drm as modules (Xfree 4.3 works great under the radeon module ~ 200 FPS in glxgears). But when I try to build the fglrx drivers, I get this

root@mymachine fglrx # ./make_install.sh

- creating symlink

- recreating module dependency list

- trying a sample load of the kernel module

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod fglrx failed

failed.

I check dmesg and see this...

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 Mon Apr 28

15:47:04 EDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffeb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffeb000 - 000000003ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffef000 - 000000003ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 262123

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 225280 pages.

zone(2): 32747 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                       ) @ 0x000f6650

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4T      12336.12337) @ 0x3ffeb000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4T      12336.12337) @ 0x3ffeb080

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4T      12336.12337) @ 0x3ffeb040

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4T      00000.04096) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

ACPI: MADT not present

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1406.247 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2804.94 BogoMIPS

Memory: 1032208k/1048492k available (2339k kernel code, 15896k reserved, 712k data, 192k init, 130988k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1400MHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0ea0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block1 defined as GPE16 to GPE31

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.11 <tigran@veritas.com>

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

Starting kswapd

allocated 32 pages and 32 bhs reserved for the highmem bounces

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

ICH2: chipset revision 2

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa800-0xa807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa808-0xa80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD300BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 9700, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-320A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0464ac4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 58633344 sectors (30020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=3649/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(25)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide0: reset: success

 p1 p2 p3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: Detected Intel i850 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 on Intel i850 @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 0

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa400, IRQ 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.4 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa000, IRQ 7

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ibmphpd: IBM Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.6

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [PCI0]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [PCI1]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [PCI2]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [IDE0]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [CHN0]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [DRV0]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [DRV1]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [CHN1]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [DRV0]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [DRV1]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: checking PCI-hotplug capable bridges under [PX40]

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0

acpiphp_glue: Total 0slots

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-1, assigned address 2

input0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Optical?] on usb1:2.0hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2, assigned address 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:03) ...

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.2-2.1, assigned address 4

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

input1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [045e:001d] on usb1:4.0

input2: USB HID v1.10 Pointer [045e:001d] on usb1:4.1

hub.c: new USB device 00:1f.4-2, assigned address 2

printer.c: Disabling reads from problem bidirectional printer on usblp0

printer.c: usblp0: USB Unidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0004

Adding Swap: 987988k swap-space (priority -1)

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

PCI: Enabling device 02:09.0 (0014 -> 0017)

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xf8963000, 00:03:6D:18:D6:F6, IRQ 10.

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

PCI: Enabling device 02:0a.0 (0004 -> 0005)

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

I am TOTALLY at a loss.

Please, please, please... HELP!!!!!

----------

## modal

It looks like your dri and agp modules are preloaded, taking up and busying your video card...recompile your kernel without drm or agp support (if you are using ati's drivers) you can just...

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/

make mrproper

cp ~/.config ./

make menuconfig

make dep && make clean modules modules_install
```

do you don't have to recompile your bzimage...and then try reloading the ati-drivers.

----------

## guiver

OK, thanks, found out what the problem is... I had to disable DRI

I guess that the Asus P4-T doesn't support DRI

Oh well, very, very happy to have the fglrx drivers FINALLY working

Again, thanks

----------

## Yuber

I get this error after using that remedy:

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.o: insmod fglrx failed

 :Sad: 

DMESG:

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@navi) (gcc version 3.2.2 20030322 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3

.2.2-r2)) #4 SMP Thu May 1 08:48:02 CDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f55e0

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f0000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: Searched entire block, no RSDP was found.

ACPI: RSDP located at physical address c00f7030

RSD PTR  v0 [GBT   ]

__va_range(0x1fff3000, 0x68): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

ACPI table found: RSDT v1 [GBT    AWRDACPI 16944.11825]

__va_range(0x1fff3040, 0x24): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

__va_range(0x1fff3040, 0x74): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

ACPI table found: FACP v1 [GBT    AWRDACPI 16944.11825]

__va_range(0x1fff6bc0, 0x24): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

__va_range(0x1fff6bc0, 0x68): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

ACPI table found: APIC v1 [GBT    AWRDACPI 16944.11825]

__va_range(0x1fff6bc0, 0x68): idx=8 mapped at ffff6000

LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0000] id[0x0] enabled[1])

CPU 0 (0x0000) enabledProcessor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 16

LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0001] id[0x1] enabled[1])

CPU 1 (0x0100) enabledProcessor #1 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 16

IOAPIC (id[0x2] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x0] global_irq[0x2] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0])

INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x9] global_irq[0x9] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0])

LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x0000] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0] lint[0x1])

LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x0001] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0] lint[0x1])

2 CPUs total

Local APIC address fee00000

Enabling the CPU's according to the ACPI table

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Processors: 2

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=302 hdc=ide-scsi noapic

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 3331.947 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 6645.35 BogoMIPS

Memory: 514864k/524224k available (1971k kernel code, 8972k reserved, 707k data,

 140k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 140k freed

Adding Swap: 698816k swap-space (priority -1)

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-isa.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'ISA main adapter' as minor 0

i2c-isa.o: ISA bus access for i2c modules initialized.

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

sis5595.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

it87.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

NTFS: Warning! NTFS volume version is Win2k+: Mounting read-only

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 23:55:09 Apr 28 2003

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8022 found, IO at 0xe000-0xe01f, IRQ 9

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: CRY20(Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev B)

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prio                                                                                                                    r to any other DRM kernel module!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prio                                                                                                                    r to any other DRM kernel module!

-------

ALSO ignore the DRM/AGPart part of that message, that is an old dmesg, everything else should be aok

----------

## guiver

Hi,

       I cannot get the DRI/DRM to work, but here is how that is fixed. First, you need to go into menuconfig and disable AGP, enable DRM, but select no individual cards under that. Do everything (including bzImage) and copy it into the /boot directory. Reboot and emerge ati-drivers. then fglrxconfig, then  go into the XFree86Config-4 file and say YES to the no_dri option. reboot and it works, but like I said, no dri/drm. Haven't figured that out yet.

Later,

----------

## guiver

Here is the output from a failed DRI section, I am curious why it keeps looking for cards after it sees one...

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 9

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI initialization failed!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

Module called exit() function with value=1

Notice the first seek... wierd... however, I have no idea how to fix it and have had to pass a yes to the no_dri option as a result, no acceleration  :Sad: ((

----------

## guiver

Finally got it to work, very fast, but no anti-aliasing. Something that I found out by accident... YES... I am a newb...

When you recompile a kernel... you have to mount /boot

If you install Gentoo according to the directions, /boot isn't automatically mounted and if you copy a bzImage to it... all says it went fine, but it ISN'T copied unless you mount it first.

Beyond that, the directions from the Radeon 9700... success!!! post are right on the money.

 :Smile: )))))

----------

## Yuber

I also got DRI and UT2K3 to work, do these drivers even support anti aliasing?

----------

## guiver

I haven't figured that out yet  :Smile: 

----------

